
Review and meta-analysis of unemployment and all-cause mortality (2011) - generalpass
https://www.scie-socialcareonline.org.uk/losing-life-and-livelihood-a-systematic-review-and-meta-analysis-of-unemployment-and-all-cause-mortality/r/a1CG0000000Ga7dMAC
======
generalpass
> Unemployed persons were significantly more likely to die than those in a
> comparator group; the hazard ratio adjusted for age and other covariates was
> 1.63, showing that unemployment is associated with a 63% higher risk of
> mortality. The average effect was higher for men than women with an
> increased risk of 78% compared to 37%, respectively. Unemployed people in
> their early or mid careers faced an increased risk of 73% and 77%, compared
> to 25% for those in their late careers. The risk of death was over 70% in
> the first ten years of follow-up but fell to 42% after that, although the
> trend was not significant in the final meta-regression model.

